

How to Buy Things Anonymously Using A Credit Card - cephoe
http://greycoder.com/?p=274
The article describes how to use anonymous credit cards.
======
lifeguard
Fails to mention obfuscating IP address when activating.

~~~
cephoe
Good point, I will add this to the article.

